# I'm so upset...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I was told that at least 40 LJ's have left the site or greatly reduced their use of the site because of me. That is totally unbelievable and hard to take. 39 I can handle. 40 is a whole new decade of numbers that leaves me feeling guilty for having been the cause of so many being deprived of the joys of this woodworking site.  I need at least one of you to come back so I can feel good about myself again.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I wouldn't patronize yourself by thinking 40 members left here because of you. I think you have had some very interesting and entertaining posts here.

Pretty obvious that at times you attempted to encite some folks but I can't imagine anyone having sleepless nights over it ! JB


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hypothetically, if a member were contributing less than zero, and he/she left, wouldn't that be like adding a member back?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Dare I ask for a source of your stats?


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

40 robot signed-up members leaving LJ is no biggie.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

They should not read the post if it is offensive to them they have a choice no one is holding a gun to there heads and saying read this or else just my two cents


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Did a quick count of my current block list and activity level of its members. Of the 35 left on my list only 10 have any activity w/n the past 90 days.

Only 3 of the 10 have any activity w/n the past month.

This tell me the trolls, whiners and cry-babies have mostly moved along to haunt other forums … or have 
f…ed-off-n-died.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Go tell 'em to pee up a rope. For all those who departed, they couldn't handle anything other than their ultra narrow mindedness.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Damn.. and I have only gotten rid of 4… lol


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

What's going on here…???? I just checked my block list and all of them have not posted in over a year!!!
...all three of them.  And I can't even remember why they were blocked. LOL

Hey.. can I take my count to 7?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe the forty left because Lumberjocks is just not as vibrant as it used to be.

JMO.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Post 22 of the below thread would work for me. The word "vibrant" in this thread and the below thread say it all. We seem to be a very closeminded group of guys. Myself and a few others not included. Oh, and I really hate the way camel owners are treated on this site.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48054


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Maybe they just didn't like it that you changed your avatar.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I think your humor is over the heads of some DK.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok I came back you can feel good again )

I was gone for 4 hours today.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

You've never struck me as the kinda person who is concerned about such things. Why change now?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

now that's a good avatar … just made my day!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I can't imagine anyone leaving because of you, Deek. You're sort of like the kid in high school who was always doing something goofy to get attention. Some folks laughed at him, some just rolled their eyes, but no one should have ever gotten their panties in a wad over him because he was, when all was said and done, totally harmless.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

All the nutts have gone away !!! hip hip hurrah !!!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

If you weren't upset before, are you upset now, Deek?... about your latest thread getting pulled? "How to make poor people happy with their lot in life…"

That one didn't last long before being secure deleted, did it?.

I'm sure there are others as well as myself, who would like to know, what happens when you get a thread pulled?,

Are you first subjected to a chiding from Lumberjocks' own Supernanny via email? or do they just flush the thread on the quiet?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

nothing happens ... it is just gone


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh, I was hoping for some gossip.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

You are given a warning,
You run for the fire extinguisher to put out the blaze,
Ms. Debbie is waiting. The end is not pretty.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Gene, You've done it again! Great pic


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## peony (Jul 25, 2013)

I am new here, and I love this website, will ask my friends to sign up. So I hope you can feel better, too.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Good work Gene, good work.

Back to the missing post…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bump test


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello, hello, is this thing on?

I'm here all week - tell your friends - try the lobster roll - remember to tip your server.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bump tests are only for anxious celebrities,
looking to see if they are pregnant, 
or just all [email protected]#ked up.


----------

